# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Αγαθοκλής Αγαθοκλέους - R.I.P.+

## Polyneikos

*Ενας πολύ μεγαλος αθλητης ο οποιος δυστυχως δεν ζει πλεον ειναι ο Αγαθοκλής Αγαθοκλεους από την Κυπρο.*
*Αν και δεν αγωνίστηκε ποτε στην Ελλάδα ,απ΄όσο γνωρίζω, ήταν πασίγνωστος και αποτέλεσε πρότυπο και σημείο αναφορας για τους γνωστες του χώρου.*




 



*Διαγωνιζόταν στην Κυπριακή IFBB όπου είχε αρκετες επιτυχίες και τίτλους τόσο στον εγχώριο όσο και στον διεθνή χωρο.Το αποκορύφωμα της καριερας του ήταν όταν κερδισε την επαγγελματική του καρτα της Ifbb νικωντας την Heavyweight κατηγορία στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα της Ερασιτεχνικης Ifbb αλλά και τον Γενικό Τίτλο !!!*



 




*Η πορεία του στα Παγκόσμια της Ifbb :*

*1991*
*World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 14th*

*1992*
*World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 7th*

*1993*
*World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 4th*

*1994*
*World Amateur Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 2nd*

*1995*
*World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Overall Winner* 
*World Amateur Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 1st*


 




*Κατόπιν συμμετείχε σε αγωνες της Αμερικής,ενδεικτικα σας αναφερω ότι είχε συμμμετασει στο Arnold Classic το 1997 με αντιπαλους -μεγαθήρια,δεστε από την λίστα αντιπάλους ::*

*1997*
*Arnold Classic - IFBB, 14th*

*1 Ken Wheeler (Flex)* 
*2 Nasser El Sonbaty* 
*3 Michael Francois* 
*4 Ronnie Coleman* 
*5 Vince Taylor* 
*6 Paul Dillett*
*7 Lee Priest* 
*8 Kevin Levrone*
*9 Aaron Baker* 
*10 Alq' Gurley* 
*11 Ian Harrison* 
*12 Don Long* 
*13 Eddie Robinson* 
*14 Agathoklis Agathoklous* 





*Ενας πολύ μεγαλος αθλητης με σωμα σε Αμερικάνικα πρότυπα pro.....R.I.P.+*

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραια αναφορα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Οσοι εχουν γνωρισει τον Αγαθοκλη απο κοντα εχουν να λενε για εναν εξαιρετικο ανθρωπο και εναν εξαιρετικό αθλητη!
Απο ανθρωπους που τον γνωριζαν απο την εφηβικη ηλικια, λενε ειναι πως ηταν απο τους αθλητες που ''το εχει''. Απο την αρχη ενασχολησης του με τα βαρη ειχε φοβερη βελτιωση!

Ο χαμος του ειναι γεγονος που στεναχωρησε ολους, ωστοσο εχει προσφερει πολλα στα ελληνικα χρωματα!

----------


## savage

Κριμα ο ανθρωπος!!! :01. Sad:  Συλληπητηρια στους δικους του.Απο τι πεθανε?Ηταν νεος?Υποθετω ναι ε?πω πω κριμα :01. Sad:

----------


## Nick Anthony

Ναι ήταν πολυ κάλος αθλητής αλλά κάτι πιο σημαντικό πολυ καλό άτομο. Δυστυχως πέθανε 33 χρονών από καρκίνο. Είναι ένα άτομο που δεν θα ξεχάσουμε ποτέ.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ αθλητης!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Ναι ήταν πολυ κάλος αθλητής αλλά κάτι πιο σημαντικό πολυ καλό άτομο. Δυστυχως πέθανε 33 χρονών από καρκίνο. Είναι ένα άτομο που δεν θα ξεχάσουμε ποτέ.


Nικολα εσυ ξερεις πιο πολλα καθως εχεις μεγαλωσει στο γυμναστηριο μαζι του και εχεις γυμναστει μαζι του!!!
Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να μας πεις λιγες απο τις αναμνήσεις μαζι του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολύ ''γεμάτος'' αθλητής, μπραβο για την παρουσιαση κωστα.

----------


## -beba-

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο για το αφιερωμα παιδια.μεγαλος αθλητης παγκοσμιου επιπεδου.κριμα που εφυγε τοσο νωρις. :01. Sad:

----------


## savage

> Δυστυχως πέθανε 33 χρονών από καρκίνο.


33??? :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  πολυ νεος!!!!! κριμα!!!!!!! :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: 
λες να εφταιξαν τα φαρμακα??? εχω ακουσει οτι αν εχει κανεις προδιαθεση για καρκινο,τοτε με τα φαρμακα πολλαπλασιαζεται η πιθανοτητα να παθεις κατι τετοιο(μακρια απο μας).

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα φανταστικός αθλητής με τίτλους , αλλα κρίμα που έφυγε τόσο νωρίς είναι τραγική ειρωνεία .

τωρα αν έφταιξαν τα φαρμακα η όχι κανείς δεν μπορεί να πεί με σιγουρια κατι τέτοιο γιατι και άνθρωποι που δεν πήραν ποτε τους φαρμακα έφυγαν τόσο νωρίς , σημασία έχει οτι χάθηκε ενας σπουδαίος αθλητής και γι αυτούς που τον γνώριζαν καλα και ενας σπουδαίος ανθρωπος

----------


## Nick Anthony

Ακριβώς να μην ρωτάμε γιατί και πως έγινε αυτό το κακό, απλά να τον θυμούμαστε πως ήταν στα καλύτερα του και πόσο καλό άτομο που ήταν. Η ειρωνεία είναι ότι τα καλύτερα άτομο τα χάνομαι γρήγορα τις παραπάνω φόρες,

----------


## Nick Anthony

> Nικολα εσυ ξερεις πιο πολλα καθως εχεις μεγαλωσει στο γυμναστηριο μαζι του και εχεις γυμναστει μαζι του!!!
> Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να μας πεις λιγες απο τις αναμνήσεις μαζι του


Ναι μεγάλωσε και ο Άκης στον γυμναστήριο του Σάββα αλλά μετά άνοιξε δικό του. Έχω πολλές ιστορίες  που είναι πολύ γελοίες. Πρέπει να σας τις πω καμία φορά διότι έχουν πολλή γέλιο (real funny shit) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Φοβερή μυική πυκνότητα και δυνατότητες. Πιστεύω οτι θα μπορούσε να φτάσει πολύ ψηλά αν συνέχιζε. 
Ελπίζω να βρούμε περισσότερο φωτογραφικό υλικό. Δεν ξέρω μήπως ο Νικόλας θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει σε αυτό...

Ας αναπάευται εν ειρήνη...+

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Λίγες φωτό ακόμα του Αγαθοκλη που αν θυμαμαι καλα τις είχε βαλει ο Panoz στο τόπικ με την Αφρόκρεμα του Ελληνικου bbing.

----------


## Paco

Πλήρης αθλητης,κρίμα για τον χαμό του.Αλλες φωτό ή πληροφορίες υπάρχουν;

----------


## NASSER

Yπαρχουν φωτο και πληροφοριες αλλα υπομονη...
Οι πληροφοριες ειναι απο φιλους που τον εχουν ζησει απο κοντα και εχουν πει τα καλυτερα!

----------


## Tsounakis

Καλη χρονια παιδια !
Μπραβο για  το αφιερωμα  στον  Αγαθοκλη !
Αυτο  το  παιδι  ηταν  φαινομενο...  τον εβλεπα  καθε  φορα  που  ερχοταν  ελλαδα ... Μια φορα μου  ειπε ( Νικο  εγω  θα  το  κερδισω το  ολυμπια ) 
μεγαλη απωλεια στην  κοινωνια και  στο  αθλημα  μας  !!
Θα ειναι  παντα  στο  μυαλο  μας  και  στην  καρδια  μας !

----------


## KontorinisMD

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Δεν τον ήξερα τον Αγαθοκλέους!!!!!! Εκπληκτικοί μύς!!!!!!!!!!  :03. Clap:

----------


## spirospros

αριστος αθλητης επαγγελματιας αλλα δυστηχως δεν προλαβε να ολοκληρωση την καριερα του θα φανταζοτανε 

συλληπητηρια κ συγχαρητηρια

----------


## Panoz

> Λίγες φωτό ακόμα του Αγαθοκλη που αν θυμαμαι καλα τις είχε βαλει ο Panoz στο τόπικ με την Αφρόκρεμα του Ελληνικου bbing.


Δεν μπορεσα να βρω αλλες......πρεπει να υπαρχουν κι αλλες απλα ειναι σπανιες..

----------


## Nick Anthony

Ένα άρθρο που γράφτηκε για τον Άκη το 2002

----------


## Nick Anthony

Η συνεχεία του άρθρου

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλό αυτο το αφιέρωμα νικόλα ότι χρειαζόταν γι αυτο το τόπικ αφιέρωμα σ αυτόν τον μεγάλο και σπουδαίο αθλητη , πού ΄'εφυγε τόσο γρήγορα και άδικα .
εγω προσωπικα μια φορα τον γνώρισα απο κοντα αλλα εχω ακούσει πάρα πολλα απο κοινούς μας γνωστούς και φίλους κύπριους , μόνο τα καλύτερα  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Rest in peace Αγαθοκλή.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  πολύ καλό άρθρο Νικόλα, σε ευχαριστούμε!

ΜΒ

----------


## Nick Anthony

Και ακόμα από αρκετά χρόνια που μας έφυγε, ο κόσμος εδώ στην Λεμεσό μιλά μονό τα καλύτερα, αυτό δείχνει τι άνθρωπος ήταν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγκινητικό άρθρο,Νικόλα ευχαριστουμε πολύ...Εκτός από μεγαλος αθλητης ήταν και καλος άνθρωπος ο Αγαθοκλής.

----------


## Panoz

Μεχρι και παρκο με τ ονομα του εφτιαξαν...ΑΥΤΟ κ αν ειναι τιμη.

σιγουρα σπουδαιος αθλητης ... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Και ακόμα από αρκετά χρόνια που μας έφυγε, ο κόσμος εδώ στην Λεμεσό μιλά μονό τα καλύτερα, αυτό δείχνει τι άνθρωπος ήταν.


Νικολα παρα πολυ καλο το αρθρο που παρουσιασες και απο τα λιγα!

Ολοι μιλανε πλεον με τα καλυτερα λογια για τον Αγαθοκλη αλλα και πολλοι εχουν μαθει πολλα απο αυτον.

Ο Νικολας για οσους δεν ξερουν, ειχε ως μεντορα τον Αγαθοκλη και τον εχει ζησει απο κοντα! Και στον πρωτο του αγωνα το 1999 ηταν διπλα του! 
Δεν ειναι ευκολο να μιλησει αλλα και αυτο που μας παρουσιασε ηταν πολυ συγκινητικό  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Δεν ειναι ευκολο να μιλησει αλλα και αυτο που μας παρουσιασε ηταν πολυ συγκινητικό


και τον ευχαριστουμε γιαυτο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## the_big_litho

Οτι και να πει καποιος ειναι λιγο...

----------


## Nick Anthony

> Ο Νικολας για οσους δεν ξερουν, ειχε ως μεντορα τον Αγαθοκλη και τον εχει ζησει απο κοντα! Και στον πρωτο του αγωνα το 1999 ηταν διπλα του!


Nasser Έχεις καλή μνήμη που θυμάσαι τόσο….. πίσω χαχαχα :01. Smile:

----------


## James

Φοβερος αθλητης με δυνατότητες και είναι κρίμα που χαθηκε τόσο νωρις..

----------


## Akis85

> Ένα άρθρο που γράφτηκε για τον Άκη το 2002



Συγκηνητικό άρθρο. Τελικά τα καλύτερα παιδιά φευγουν  :01. Sad:

----------


## SOTIRIS PAPADIMITRIOU

Καλό παίδι και απίστευτος αθλητής .Είχα την τύχη να τον γνωρίσωτο 1992 στους μεσογειάκους της Μαδρίτης και την ατυχία να παίζουμε στην ιδια κατηγορία. ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΡΙΜΑ αλλά και μεγάλα ρίσκα

----------


## NASSER

> Καλό παίδι και απίστευτος αθλητής .Είχα την τύχη να τον γνωρίσωτο 1992 στους μεσογειάκους της Μαδρίτης και την ατυχία να παίζουμε στην ιδια κατηγορία. ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΡΙΜΑ αλλά και μεγάλα ρίσκα


Σωτηρη καλωσηρθες στη παρεα του φορουμ! Θα θελαμε να μαθουμε και την εικονα που ειχες για τον Αγαθοκλη επι σκηνης! Τι εντυπωσεις εκανε?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Καλό παίδι και απίστευτος αθλητής .Είχα την τύχη να τον γνωρίσωτο 1992 στους μεσογειάκους της Μαδρίτης και την ατυχία να παίζουμε στην ιδια κατηγορία. ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΡΙΜΑ αλλά και μεγάλα ρίσκα


γεια σου σωτήρη σε θυμήθηκα απο τα παλια 87-88 οδύσεια πανελλήνιο , τον αγαθοκλη εγω τον είχα δεί ενα καλοκαίρι στην αθήνα εκτός αγωνων μπορεί και να ήταν στο ναιτ οφ τσάμπιον ηταν φανταστικός αθλητης αλλα και άνθρωπος γι αυτούς που τον γνώρισαν καλα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτες οι 2 φωτογραφίες του  Αγαθοκλεους μαλλον δεν τις εχουν δει πολλοι....Αξιζει να υπάρχουν,να μην ξεχναμε καποιους μεγαλους αθλητες .

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ σπάνιες φωτογραφίες. Σίγουρα ελάχιστοι τις είχαν δεί μέχρι σήμερα! Thanks Polyneikos!

Τρομερή ποιότητα και διαχωρισμό ο Αγαθοκλής. Μεγάλος αθλητής!  :03. Bowdown: 

MB

----------


## gym

ωραιες φωτο!φετες ο αθλητης! :03. Clap:

----------


## Universal

Φοβερος αθλητης ηταν ο Αγαθοκλεους,σωμα σε αμερικανικα πρότυπα,κριμα που εφυγε νωρις γιατι θα μπορουσε να ειχε προχωρησει στο αθλημα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αrnold Classic 1997, στο 3:15 το ποζάρισμα του Aγαθοκλέους

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι μεγαλύτερες διεθνείς στιγμές του Αγαθοκλέους, ως ερασιτέχνης 

*1992 International Grand Prix (Tumen-Siberia) - Γενικός Νικητής* 







*1992 Mr Mediterranean Spain  - Γενικός Νικητής* 


*
1994 IFBB World Amateur Championships (China) 2nd*



*
1995 World Amateur Championships (Guam,Usa) - Γενικός Νικητής*

----------


## vaggan

στην κινα ειχε ερθει δευτερος πισω απο τον καταπληκτικο jean pierre fux φανταστειτε επιπεδο κριμα για τον αγαθοκλη εφυγε νωρις πιστευω ειχε να δωσει στο μποντιμπιλντινγκ

----------


## Polyneikos

IFBB Mr Universe Guam 1995
Στο 13:10 διακρίνεται ο Αγαθοκλής Αγαθοκλέους, όπου πήρε τον Γενικό Τίτλο

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Μεγάλε Αγαθοκλή...ήσουν ο πρώτος και μοναδικός που πήρε επάξια και ορθόδοξα την IFBB Pro card...Αιωνία σου η μνήμη πρωταθλητή!﻿

----------


## Polyneikos

Σήμερα 20 Απριλίου στην Λευκωσία, πραγματοποιείται από την Παγκύπρια Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness το *Αγαθοκλέους Grand Prix* , στην μνήμη του πρωταθλητή *Αγαθοκλή Αγαθοκλέους.*
Ας θυμήσουμε την πορεία αυτού του μεγάλου Κύπριου αθλητή που έφυγε νωρίς.


Το ταλέντο του φαινόταν από νωρίς. Οι άνθρωποι που τον ζούσαν από κοντά είχαν να λένε πόσο χαρισματικός αθλητής υπήρξε.
To 1985 σε ηλικία 17 ετών συμμετάσχει ως Junior στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB και βγαίνει πρώτος!
Ξεκίνησε να αγωνίζεται από το 1987 στα Κυπριακά Πρωταθλήματα στις κατηγορίες Εφηβων.
Αφού επικράτησε για αρκετές φορές σε εγχώριους τίτλους,αναρριχήθηκε στους διεθνείς ερασιτεχνικούς αγώνες.
Η πρώτη μεγάλη επιτυχία, κερδίζει το Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα στην Μαδρίτη το 1992 ενώ παράλληλα αναρριχάται στα Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα της IFBB.
Το 1994 έρχεται 2ος στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα στην Κίνα, πίσω απο τον γνωστό μετέπειτα για τις συμμτεοχές του σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες Jean Pierre Fux  κάτι που δεν  πτοεί όμως τον Αγαθοκλή καθώς την επόμενη χρονιά, το 1995 κατακτά την SuperHeavyweight και τον Γενικό Τίτλο, κατακτώντας την επαγγελματική κάρτα!
To 1997 συμμετείχε ως επαγγελματίας στο Arnold Classic με αθλητές όπως ο Flex Wheeler, Ronnie Coleman, Kevin Lerone, Nasser El Sonbaty.
Ανακαίνισε το παλαιό γυμναστήριο που διατηρούσε στην Λεμεσό και το μετέτρεψε σε  υπερσύγχρονο , όνειρο ζωής για εκείνον.
Παντρεύτηκε το 1997 την σύντροφο της ζωής του αποκτώντας μια κόρη.
Αγαπητός σε όλους καθώς η επιτυχία δεν τον είχε μεταλλάξει, πάντα σεμνός.Πρόσφερε με μεγάλη του χαρά τις γνώσεις και τις εμπειρίες του σε νεοεισερχόμενους αθλητές, βοηθώντας τους να αναδειχτούν.
Στο απόγειο την δόξας και των επιτυχιών του Aγαθοκλή, η μοίρα του επιφύλασσε ένα άσχημο παιχνίδι καθώς χτυπιέται απο καρκίνο.
Aπεβίωσε στις 7 Οκτωβρίου 2001 στην ηλικία των 32 ετών.
Ένα μεγάλος και χαρισματικός αθλητής που πάντα θα θυμόμαστε! R.I.P.+


*Οι σημαντικότερες διακρίσεις του Αγαθοκλή Αγαθοκλέους:*


1985 IFBB World Amateur Championships, Junior 1st
1987 MR Cyprus Junior 1st
1988 MR Cyprus Junior 1st
1989 MR Cyprus -90kg 1st
1989 IFBB World Amateur Championships, Light-HeavyWeight,16th
1990 MR Cyprus -90kg 1st
1990 IFBB World Amateur Championships, Light-HeavyWeight,16th
1991 IFBB World Amateur Championships, Light-HeavyWeight, 14th
1992 ΙFBB Μediterranean Championships, Overall Winner 
1992 ΙFBB International Grand Prix (Tumen-Siberia) - Overall Winner 
1992 IFBB World Amateur Championships, Light-HeavyWeight, 7th
1993 IFBB World Amateur Championships, Light-HeavyWeight, 4th
1994 IFBB World Amateur Championships, HeavyWeight, 2nd
1995 IFBB World Amateur Championships, HeavyWeight, 1st , Overall Winner & Pro Card
1997 Arnold Classic USA 14th

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Απίστευτος Αθλητής που αξίζει να θυμόμαστε και να μνημονεύουμε και αν ήθελε ο Θεός και εξελισσόταν σαν αθλητής θα μιλούσαμε για κορυφαίο επαγγελματία!! Και αξίζει αυτόν τον αγώνα στη μνήμη του !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αφού λοιπον απαντήθηκε To quiz της Παρασκευής:





> Βlast from The Past - Rare Photo
> 
> 
> To quiz της Παρασκευής: Σε ποιον αθλητή ανήκει αυτό το Lat spread;;
> (Για να ξεσκονίζουμε την μνήμη των παλαιών και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι!)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128642





> Δυσκολο Κωστα ....δε παει το μυαλο ευκολα.





> "Φορτωμένος" αθλητής πάντως





> Για να βοηθησουμε λιγο....ειναι παγκοσμιας κλασης.





> ο Αγαθοκλέους μήπως είναι? γιατι τα τρικέφαλα ειδικα είναι παγκοσμίου κλάσης


(Σε ποιον αθλητή ανήκει αυτό το Lat spread; ) , είναι του αείμνηστου *Αγαθοκλή Αγαθοκλέους*, Παγκόσμιου Πρωταθλητή που ως Eπαγγελματίας συμμετείχε το 1996 σε Arnold Classic με αθλητές-μεγαθήρια, Flex Wheeler, Ronnie Coleman, Nasser El Sonbaty Κτλ
Ο δεύτερος αθλητής που απεικονίζεται και ο οποίος μας εξασφάλισε το σπάνιο αυτό υλικο το οποίο σας παραθέτουμε, δεν είναι άλλος από τον *Αλέξη Αλεξίου*, πρωταθλητή με γεμάτη αγωνιστική περίοδο για μια δεκαετία (1987-1997) , με αρκετές διακρίσεις.
Αλέξη σε ευχαριστούμε !
_
(Για να ξεσκονίζουμε την μνήμη των παλαιών και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι!)_

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές φωτογραφίες που πέτυχα του αείμνηστου Αγαθοκλή!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Φανταστικα ποδια

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μαζί με τα πόδια ,  ωραίες καθαρές βαθειές γραμμές σε ώμους , τρικέφαλα , δικέφαλα , σχήμα και διαχωρισμό αρμονικά δεμένα , χωρίς να υστερεί πουθενά ειδικα στις τελευταιες καλές εμφανίσεις του
Κρίμα που έφυγε νεος σαν άνθρωπος και σαν αθλητής πάνω στο ανεβασμά του  :01. Sad:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σχήμα, γραμμές, μάζα, όλα φοβερά, εμένα με εντυπωσιάζει στον Αγαθοκλέους η μυική πυκνότητα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

To μεγάλο γιατί με τον Αγαθοκλή είναι πως έφυγε νωρίς.
Το μεγάλο ερωτηματικό είναι πως με αυτή την σωματοδομή και μυική ποιότητα, τι θα γινότανε αν έκανε περισσότερους αγώνες!

----------


## NASSER

Οι φώτο δεν βοηθάνε να αναδείξουν το μέγεθος του για τα δεδομένα της εποχής.
Από το φιλικό του περιβάλλον που τον γνώριζαν πριν την ενασχόληση  με το άθλημα, μάλιστα υπάρξαν και συμμαθητές του, συνοπτικά μου είπαν πως ο άνθρωπος απλά το είχε! Από την αρχή το σώμα του άλλαξε ραγδαία και ειδικά στα πόδια! Έπειτα έτυχε να έχει πολύ καλό προπονητή που τον πίεζε στα άρκα και τα αποτελέσματα φαίνονταν άμεσα. 
Οι φίλοι του και συναθλητές του αναφέρουν τον άψογο χαρακτήρα του.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αγαθοκλής Αγαθοκλέους, Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 1994
2η θέση πίσω από τον Jean Pierre Fux!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------

